
Georgia Takes a Beating in the Cyberwar With Russia - makimaki
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/08/11/georgia-takes-a-beating-in-the-cyberwar-with-russia/index.html?partner=rssnyt&emc=rss
======
blogimus
Here's today's article by the same journalist (John Markoff), but some
additional information:

<http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/13/technology/13cyber.html?em>

It seems that Georgia has to currently go through Russia for their Internet
communications.

